
State Birds May Be Forced Out of Their States as the World Warms - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/10/climate/state-birds-climate-change.html
======
chronic71819
Okay so then we'll just change the state birds?

Not that many people care about the environment.

------
selimthegrim
Maybe the bird Electoral College needs rethinking...

------
olivermarks
Yet another 'may' article....

~~~
AnthonBerg
Yet another "Yet another 'may' article...." comment...?

~~~
olivermarks
My comment/retort would be that there is no shortage of 'may' predictive
articles arguing just about anything you can think of. It would be easy to
find a counter 'may' article arguing the opposite of this one, but who has
time for that...

~~~
ezrast
Is the hypothetical contradictory article that you assume exists, but can't be
bothered to find, also backed by an extensive report from a well-regarded
environmental science group?

~~~
olivermarks
It may do

------
esoterica
Jeez, when did HN get overrun by climate change denialists?

~~~
chronic71819
Climate change is happening and accelerated by humans.

We just don't give a shit.

~~~
rhino369
I sort of give a shit. But I'm not ready to agree to a huge drop off in my
standard of living, especially when there is no guarantee the developing world
won't just accelerate their usage to counterbalance our cuts.

And a lot of the scare stories aren't that scary. Oh in a 100 years, half of
Miami will be underwater. Okay not good. But 100 years ago Miami barely
existed.

------
hirundo
Funny that they don't mention birds that may have their habitat expanded by
warming, like the heat tolerant New Mexico state bird, the roadrunner.

~~~
ezrast
You're right, this is wonderful news for people who love desertification.

